# The Corduroy Jacket



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

They've been showing a lot of Woody Allen movies on the cable movie channels lately, and from this and other films I get the impression that the courduroy jacket was _the_ item to have for the east-coasty intellectual in the late 70's (preferably in some shade of brown). And really what a useful item it was- wearable casually with jeans and a button-up shirt, or dressier with chinos and a knit tie.

In many ways it strikes me as a kind of "alter-ego" to the navy blazer: still bookish, possibly old-money, but a little more relaxed and unorthodox. The best way I can explain it is, while the navy blazer seems more suburban or southern trad, the cord jacket seems more northeastern or urban trad.

I don't see them discussed much here and was kind of wondering why.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Cord jacket*

I think cord sport jackets are under appreciated. I have a Brooks Brothers cord jacket that I absolutely love and wear whenever I can. It is soft as butter and comfortable as an old friend.

I was in Europe (France, Switzerland) in the fall and cord sportcoats were quite popular there but in darker colors than I like. Lots of deep navy's.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I was in J. Press today looking at some of the jackets that are on sale. They had a corduroy sack jacket there in a medium brown that I was considering. It was just a little too dark for my taste. But back in college I had a Paul Stuart corduroy jacket that I wore all the time until I ripped the lining, then eventually hung it up and grew out of it.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I wore my "moss" green one today, darted to be sure, but with elbow patches. Works great with a plaid or pink OCBD and khakis. Got a few compliments on it tonight at a football watching party. Smells of cigar smoke though, time to let it air out . . . another great "casual" option in the arsenal.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Back in the day, I had a corduroy suit that I got a lot of use from. As I have mentioned a few times, it is one of three suit materials where the jacket can be worn as a sport coat and not look like an orphaned suit jacket.

I would have another one except for the fact that I have my suits MTM and I don't want to spend that much on a cotton suit when I could get a nice tweed or some other wool suit for the same price.

I did have a seersucker jacket made last year, but one cotton jacket at MTM prices is enough.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, first off, note that _everybody_ in a Woody Allen film is wearing some shade of brown so don't read too much into that.

Anyway, you raise an interesting question. And you're right, the corduroy jacket has never had the same place in the "canon" as the navy blazer, camel's hair jacket, tweed jacket, et al. I can only think this is because it previously had rather too much of the dowdy teaching assistant about it, and it currently is a rather bohemian garment.

I don't particularly care for them.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I have one that doesn't fit anymore and I'm sad to lose it. It was a great piece for a young guy and I'd get another in a heartbeat if it were cheap enough. It _is_ very versatile with jeans, chinos, OCBDs, knit ties. It is, like Jim, not something I would want to spend MTM money on however - which is exactly why I haven't replaced my old one.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I have BB sack cord jacket that I would be very unhappy to part with.

It seems likely that the ubiquity (on this board) of khakis (a pant type with which I have become increasingly disenchanted) could be a barrier to cord jacket enjoyment, given the too-close color combination.


----------



## tanzbodeli (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a "university coat" style, thin wale cord in a cognac sort of color. I've had it for almost ten years, and although it's not quite a sportcoat, it does add a little something extra now and again.

I also recently got my hands on a dark brown one from RL *https://tinyurl.com/97n5hj
*which I'm really happy with.

I love cord jackets


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I remember my dad having a couple of these in the 70's. I don't know if they were sacks, but I do remember at least one had leather patches on the sleeves.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I wear this camel colored S.Cohen sack from Press a lot in the winter, usually w/o a tie (I plead guilty to being bookish).


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> I have BB sack cord jacket that I would be very unhappy to part with.
> 
> It seems likely that the ubiquity (on this board) of khakis (a pant type with which I have become increasingly disenchanted) could be a barrier to cord jacket enjoyment, given the too-close color combination.


That's why I think the good colors for a cord jacket are dark brown or dark green. They're fall colors and contrast sufficiently with khaki.

I'd only wear a light brown one with dark denim.

I have a dark brown LE one: "Ivy" - I thought it was going to be dark green.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm thinking of Ripley's corduroy jacket, that's a fairly important signifier in the movie.

I like them a lot, I only hesitate to own one because so many college-aged kids around here wore big-lapeled, light tan 70s ones a few years ago.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a dark brown PRL corduroy jacket and I consider one of the staples of my casual wardrobe. I don't think I've ever worn a tie with it, but it looks fantastic paired with jeans, khakis...even heavy wool tan and grey trousers.


----------



## oaklandish (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, in "Talented Mr. Ripley," Freddie Miles even comments to Dickie regarding Tom, "Who wears a corduroy jacket in Italy?"


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

With denim, yep.

I'm more and more into jeans these days.

One day I wore chocolate brown corduroy pants with my BB light brown corduroy jacket (same color as AP's, above) without realizing (till I'd got to the office) what a double-dipping corduroy dweeb I was. But nobody even mentioned it.



paper clip said:


> That's why I think the good colors for a cord jacket are dark brown or dark green. They're fall colors and contrast sufficiently with khaki.
> 
> I'd only wear a light brown one with dark denim.
> 
> I have a dark brown LE one: "Ivy" - I thought it was going to be dark green.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> One day I wore chocolate brown corduroy pants with my BB light brown corduroy jacket (same color as AP's, above) without realizing (till I'd got to the office) what a double-dipping corduroy dweeb I was. But nobody even mentioned it.


You are forgiven. Ha! That reminds me of those hideous corduroy suits from the 70s and 80s, as well the Seinfeld episode where George got a great deal on a designer cord suit...and his legs rubbed together when he walked. "What's tha sound?"


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ A corduroy jacket is one of those really wonderful pieces that you put on with especial joy as a first signifier of "autumn is here".


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bradford said:


> I remember my dad having a couple of these in the 70's.


That makes me feel old. Here I am wearing a corduroy jacket in the mid-70's. I guess that makes me old enough to be your dad. :icon_smile_big:

These days I only wear my corduroy jacket with jeans.

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copyofscan0014gj8.gif

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ A corduroy jacket is one of those really wonderful pieces that you put on with especial joy as a first signifier of "autumn is here".


I feel the same way.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Say "hi" to Kansas City for me; I'm originally from Lawrence :icon_smile:


----------



## camcravat (Dec 21, 2008)

*corduroy jackets*



stewartu said:


> I think cord sport jackets are under appreciated. I have a Brooks Brothers cord jacket that I absolutely love and wear whenever I can. It is soft as butter and comfortable as an old friend.
> 
> I was in Europe (France, Switzerland) in the fall and cord sportcoats were quite popular there but in darker colors than I like. Lots of deep navy's.


I also like cord jackets. Recently bought one in a dark brown colour in a second hand shop....but it looks like new and fitted perfectly. Have had several comliments and team it with tie or ascot.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to nitpick,BUT....to capture that '70s look,the "wide"wale is the only way to go..no?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a bit younger, so not sure if that predisposes me to this opinion, but I only like cord jackets in a casual style - unpadded shoulders, floppy lapels, etc. Don't like them at all as a traditional sportcoat. Polo has a great one, on sale right now for anyone who cares (fully lined too!). I like the leather elbows, but don't care that strongly about them either way. https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3166710


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

RipRoar said:


> I'm a bit younger, so not sure if that predisposes me to this opinion, but I only like cord jackets in a casual style - unpadded shoulders, floppy lapels, etc. Don't like them at all as a traditional sportcoat. Polo has a great one, on sale right now for anyone who cares (fully lined too!). I like the leather elbows, but don't care that strongly about them either way. https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3166710


I looked at those at Macy's. Pretty decent- unpadded shoulders like you mentioned. I was kind of put-off by the Made in China thing, but the ones I looked at a BB were made in Thailand _at three times the price_. Anybody have anything to say about the ones Land's End is selling right now?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

oaklandish said:


> Yes, in "Talented Mr. Ripley," Freddie Miles even comments to Dickie regarding Tom, "Who wears a corduroy jacket in Italy?"


If I recall right, it's also used as a signifier throughout the film when Tom's switching between "Tom" and "Dickie".


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> I have BB sack cord jacket that I would be very unhappy to part with.
> 
> It seems likely that the ubiquity (on this board) of khakis (a pant type with which I have become increasingly disenchanted) could be a barrier to cord jacket enjoyment, given the too-close color combination.


Back in the day we actually wore them with dark gray wool trousers, either hard finish worsteds or flannels. The tan cord jacket looked great with gray trousers, blue OCBD and either a tartan or challis tie.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> You are forgiven. Ha! That reminds me of those hideous corduroy suits from the 70s and 80s, as well the Seinfeld episode where George got a great deal on a designer cord suit...and his legs rubbed together when he walked. "What's tha sound?"


I had one of those suits! I think that I got it from Bond's. It put me off of corduroy suits and sports coats ever since.

Joel


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be stealing this next week.



Brooksfan said:


> Back in the day we actually wore them with dark gray wool trousers, either hard finish worsteds or flannels. The tan cord jacket looked great with gray trousers, blue OCBD and either a tartan or challis tie.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Zot! said:


> They've been showing a lot of Woody Allen movies on the cable movie channels lately, and from this and other films I get the impression that the courduroy jacket was _the_ item to have for the east-coasty intellectual in the late 70's (preferably in some shade of brown). And really what a useful item it was- wearable casually with jeans and a button-up shirt, or dressier with chinos and a knit tie.
> 
> In many ways it strikes me as a kind of "alter-ego" to the navy blazer: still bookish, possibly old-money, but a little more relaxed and unorthodox. The best way I can explain it is, while the navy blazer seems more suburban or southern trad, the cord jacket seems more northeastern or urban trad.
> 
> I don't see them discussed much here and was kind of wondering why.


Spot on.

I don't think any jacket bridges the gap between dress and casual better than a good cord jacket. An unstructered one in cotton is excellent for wear with jeans or khakis. And a nicer, tailored model in a cotton blend looks sharp enough to stand up to gab trousers and a tie.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

There was a great pictures of a cord suit done right in WAYWN a few months back.

There's a nice 3-piece cord suit at tempting me my local thrift that I may have to go buy....


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

Lands End has one in navy that has been calling my name. I haven't listened so far, but the calls keep getting louder!


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

There are some nice ones I've seen on sale for around $60-100. 
Ralph Lauren and other labels. 

I've never done that before- in college we were strictly NYC-focused / thrift stores.

Can you get away with wearing these in Feb/Mar?


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up a tan cord jacket last month at Syms for $40. I've been looking for a while, 52L's hard to find. I've worn it a couple of times with jeans and a OCBD and get loads of compliments. I had a few as a kid and waited too long for another one. And I did thrift a like new Anderson Little cord jacket in 48L, it was so mint and good looking, I had to grab it. I hope my oldest will wear it next year to school.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Bills Khakis cord sack jacket. Love to wear it with jeans.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Corduroy Leisure Suit*

At my confirmation in 1974, I wore a powder blue corduroy leisure suit. Not only the jacket was powder blue corduroy, but so were the trousers! Wore a green paisley silk shirt with it, with the shirt collars splayed out over the jacket's. And Hush Puppies for shoes. Meow! (Now, my Dad and my Grampa also wore leisure suits that Sunday.)

Once I burn that image out of my memory, yes, dark green corduroy sportcoats are delicious. Had 'em as a kid and in the '80s. Wanted one lately, but the missus says they're dowdy. She also hates Woody Allen films.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

If they have your size you might want to check LE Overstocks. They have them for sixty bucks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

perryw said:


> Lands End has one in navy that has been calling my name. I haven't listened so far, but the calls keep getting louder!


Last month I picked up an LE 11 wale corduroy jacket on sale for $99. Thought I'd gotten a great deal. This month the price is $59 and they were offering free shipping to boot! , the ultimate bargain can be such an elusive beast!


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you like the jacket, Eagle? Any comments on the fit?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Man, I keep going to my cord jacket more and more often. Looks great with medium grey wool pants and any basic OCBD, and (esp.) with a knit tie. Gingham shirts really sing with a cord jacket also.

The cord jacket has outpaced my flannel navy blazer this winter by a solid margin, largely for its relaxed look, and also because of my wariness of pairing a navy blazer with grey pants (thus looking like a security guy).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gtguyzach said:


> How do you like the jacket, Eagle? Any comments on the fit?


It seems to me these coats run true to size. I'm actually between the sizes offered by LE (with this jacket) and picked up a 46R to get the necessary room in the shoulders and chest. Alas, the jacket is darted, bringing in the waist somewhat but, it clearly fits a bit large at the waist and will have to be further altered. Having a BB, sack design, cord jacket in tan, I bought this jacket because it was available in dark Ivy and it was inexpensive. Given the price difference, I didn't expect the LE jacket to compare with the BB jacket but, the feel of the fabric on the LE offering is actually a bit hardier than that of the BB jacket. To date, I have had but two opportunities to wear the jacket and picked up a few compliments on the first outing...the color is striking.

Noticing some minimal evidence of wear on the elbow of the right sleeve, after only two wearings, I am a bit concerned regarding the potential durability of the fabric. Otherwise, it is a decent coat at a good price....that seems to be getting better every day!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have the same one, Eagle (LE in dark ivy). I like it, though I find it is on the "formal" side of a cord jacket - there are no elbow patches or leather covered buttons. Mine is still even a bit stiff and firmly shaped after a year or so of 2x monthly winter service - probably due to the fusing. I contrast the feel with the nice vintage canvassed Brooks herringbone 3/2 sacks I have which are soft and fit nicely without any stiffness.

I bought a 41L, which fit me perfectly, although it still aloows room for a thin sweater-vest over an OCBD.

Certainly for the sale price, it is a nice jacket.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Noticing some minimal evidence of wear on the elbow of the right sleeve, after only two wearings, . . .


That's good news--advances the opportunity to add the leather elbow patches.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

paper clip said:


> I have the same one, Eagle (LE in dark ivy). I like it, though I find it is on the "formal" side of a cord jacket - there are no elbow patches or leather covered buttons. Mine is still even a bit stiff and firmly shaped after a year or so of 2x monthly winter service - probably due to the fusing. I contrast the feel with the nice vintage canvassed Brooks herringbone 3/2 sacks I have which are soft and fit nicely without any stiffness.
> 
> I bought a 41L, which fit me perfectly, although it still aloows room for a thin sweater-vest over an OCBD.
> 
> Certainly for the sale price, it is a nice jacket.


The jacket looks good, but to me it looks too long.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

paper clip said:


> I have the same one, Eagle (LE in dark ivy). I like it, though I find it is on the "formal" side of a cord jacket - there are no elbow patches or leather covered buttons. Mine is still even a bit stiff and firmly shaped after a year or so of 2x monthly winter service - probably due to the fusing. I contrast the feel with the nice vintage canvassed Brooks herringbone 3/2 sacks I have which are soft and fit nicely without any stiffness.
> 
> I bought a 41L, which fit me perfectly, although it still aloows room for a thin sweater-vest over an OCBD.
> 
> Certainly for the sale price, it is a nice jacket.


Youre gig line is off there, Clip. Straighten up!

(nice coat)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> That's good news--advances the opportunity to add the leather elbow patches.


An excellent point, Counselor. Thanks!


----------

